# white line flashes across screen



## wbandit (Mar 16, 2007)

A white line flashes on the screen for not even half a second. It doesn't happen that often, but happens when I'm watching both DVD and DVR so it's not not due to the DVR receiver or DVD player. The light fixture in the same room sometimes flashes as if it's not getting enough power. Could that have something to do with it, or is there something wrong with my plasma?


----------



## wbandit (Mar 16, 2007)

anyone know?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Check you house power. If you have a friend that has a UPS or at least a line conditioner you could borrow to test with that would help determine your issue.


----------



## wbandit (Mar 16, 2007)

What is a UPS? Does it have to be one of the expensive line conditioners? Could it be a problem with the TV and not the power?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It is most likely a power issue. If it was a TV problem, it would be unlikely to affect the light too.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

wbandit said:


> What is a UPS? Does it have to be one of the expensive line conditioners? Could it be a problem with the TV and not the power?


No, you don't need an expensive one at all. Our local BJs Club has these for around $30. It may not be the same model but it's similar. A UPS will protect you again surges and dips in power to make sure you have ~110 going to your receiver/TV at all times. If you lose power it provides enough power to let you shut everything down safely. The smaller ones with smaller batteries give you less time. You're not really getting it for that reason so you don't need one of the more expensive ones with a bigger battery.

If that doesn't work you may have a bigger problem with the wiring in your home and you may consider calling in an electrician.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You could also call your local power company and ask them to put a monitor on your line. Most power companies will do this on request. The monitor will record events such as spikes, drops, etc.


----------

